# Is it safe to have a tire patched ?



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

I know it looses its speed rating but otherwise from a safety perspective, is it safe ?

Is there a greater chance of a blow-out or some other side effect because the tire is patched ?

There has to be a reason it looses it's speed rating . . .


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

At a talk given by Toyo Tires, it was stated that every time you patch a tire you lower the speed rating by one level. Patch it enough and it's not even rated for around town speeds anymore


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

I'm sure the safety factor changes according to where the patch is on the tire, who does the work, and what they use to patch it. 

I've heard enough stories from my uncle (a firefighter) about accidents resulting from patched tires to keep me from ever resorting to 'the patch' though. :dunno:

Speaking of patches, how have you been holding up Plaz? 

--SONET


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Properly done off the rim patches are very safe. The hole must be small and cleaned well to be re-sealed.

External plugs are unsafe though..


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Really? I had no idea about that speed rating dealy.

Guess we should stop putting the H-rated massive-hole-patched rear tire on the E30 up to those 125mph+ runs anymore. It loses about 1PSI a week. :dunno:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *Properly done off the rim patches are very safe. The hole must be small and cleaned well to be re-sealed.
> 
> External plugs are unsafe though.. *


This is my understanding as well. Of course make sure the wheel/tire gets re-balanced after remounting.

As long as you're not going to drive sustained high speeds and/or long distances, the hole isn't very big or looks like it may tear from that location, you should be safe. I've known of tires that have gone 60k driven daily on freeways with 2 patches in it.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

My opinion here (but based on facts):

When a tire is punctured, it is compromised. The best repair is a patch, properly glued to the inside of the tire. This will not affect the speed rating unless:

A. One of the steel belts was cut - this is hard to do with a nail, but would be possible if the culprit was a shard of metal. In this case, the tire is ruined anyway.

B. The steel belts have begun to corrode - the puncture has allowed moisture into the belt layer, introducing corrossion. If the puncture is that severe, the tire should be destroyed.

C. The patch is too close to the sidewall - only punctures on the tread should be patched. Tubes should never be used.

I have driven patched tires on the track, and at high speeds. I have never had issues. I am careful to make sure the patch is done correctly, and the tire is properly mounted and re-balanced. 

I cannot believe speed ratings are lost if a tire is properly patched. Centrifical forces will hold the patch tighter as speeds increase. As long as the steel belts are not compromised, the tire is good. 

If speed ratings were really compromised, the DOT wouldn't allow patched tires back on the highways! Do Germans get a nail in their tire then throw them away (if so, it is news to me!)?


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

I have an opportunity to trade a set of wheels for my type 79's but the tire had been patched on one of them . . . how am I going to know if it was done correctly


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

AF330i said:


> *I have an opportunity to trade a set of wheels for my type 79's but the tire had been patched on one of them . . . how am I going to know if it was done correctly *


In all honesty, if the patch was done correctly, you will have a difficult time finding the hole on the outside.

If the tire is off the rim, the patch should be completely adhered to the inside of the tire, and the hole on the outside should be nearly invisible.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Emission said:


> *In all honesty, if the patch was done correctly, you will have a difficult time finding the hole on the outside.
> 
> If the tire is off the rim, the patch should be completely adhered to the inside of the tire, and the hole on the outside should be nearly invisible. *


If I get those wheels, I will take detailed pictures of it and send them to you and you could let me know 

. . . wait a sec, I just realized my camera is only 1.3 pix( is that the right term for it)

If only I had a better Camera . . . . hmmmm, do you know anyone who might want to buy themselves a new one and maybe sell me their old one  :rofl:


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

AF330i said:


> *If I get those wheels, I will take detailed pictures of it and send them to you and you could let me know
> 
> . . . wait a sec, I just realized my camera is only 1.3 pix( is that the right term for it)
> 
> If only I had a better Camera . . . . hmmmm, do you know anyone who might want to buy themselves a new one and maybe sell me their old one  :rofl: *


I think the snow is getting to you. Isn't it past your bedtime? 

- Mike


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Emission said:


> *I think the snow is getting to you. Isn't it past your bedtime?
> 
> - Mike *


lol . . . for us New Yorkers .. . it IS getting late . . .


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

Emission said:


> *If speed ratings were really compromised, the DOT wouldn't allow patched tires back on the highways! Do Germans get a nail in their tire then throw them away (if so, it is news to me!)? *


As the resident speed junkie and proponent of throwing away punctured tires, here's the deal in Germany.

It is ILLEGAL to patch tires with V, W, Y, and Z ratings. In fact, if you have any kind of puncture on one tire, both tires on the axle would HAVE to be replaced.

As far as DOT goes, what do they know about safe, high speed public motoring? Really? :tsk: :thumbdwn: Instead, the TUV is the one that I would consider the autohrity on the subject of safe high speed public motoring. After all, the TUV inspection and the $1500 drivers license are what allows the Germans to have average car speed of about 160km/h on those narrow two lane Autobahns while keeping the fatality rate just a tiny bit lower that that of our turtle speed Interstate. On this point, the .de people have us beat. The 17% VAT on the other hand.:thumbdwn:

Andy
02 M3 CB/Cloth SMG, never run patched tires


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

I have had tires patched (off the rim) at least 10 times with no failures. Maybe I'm lucky... heck you could run over something going 100 plus and have a tire fail.


----------



## WRS (Dec 22, 2001)

Throwing away every tire that got a puncture is total BS and a BIG waste of resources! A properly installed patch, installed on a properly inspected tire, will be more than sufficient for 99.999% of situations that anybody will deal with in the US.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tiretech/general/punctures.htm

A properly repaired tire IS SAFE. Manufactures policy is inconsistant, but most will accept repaired tires, such as Goodyear who will warrant 130mph+ as long as they have been repaired only once.


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tiretech/general/punctures.htm
> 
> A properly repaired tire IS SAFE. Manufactures policy is inconsistant, but most will accept repaired tires, such as Goodyear who will warrant 130mph+ as long as they have been repaired only once. *


I am sorry, but so?:dunno:

What does Tire Rack know about safe public high speed motoring? Yes, I know they have their own test track, but safe public high speed motoring would be something like running at at least 160km/h for hours. And this is why the TUV says no tire repairs on V, W, Y, and Z rated tires.:thumbup: I would trust TUV WAY more than some tire reselling company when it comes to something as important as high speed tire safety.:angel:

Friends don't let friends drive with patched tires.:nono: :angel:

Andy
02 M3 CB/Cloth SMG


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Personally, I don't think it would be unsafe for most of us to drive on patched tires. Stuka, of course, should NEVER, EVER drive on a patched tire. Provided that one is reasonable about it, patched tires are perfectly safe. I probably would drive much above 100 on them, though. (Like that's an issue for 99% of us.)


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

WRS said:


> *Throwing away every tire that got a puncture is total BS and a BIG waste of resources! A properly installed patch, installed on a properly inspected tire, will be more than sufficient for 99.999% of situations that anybody will deal with in the US. *


BS? How? Do you work at TUV?  Waste of resources? What's so wasteful about throwing away damaged wear item on a car capable of more than double (or triple) the speed limit?

And on the track, the last thing I want is some cheap bastig drilling into me because "patched tires are OK.":violent:

As for the DOT versus TUV, I don't consider DOT even qualified to speak on the matter of safe high speed motoring. This is the same organization that has given us:

1. Super duper powerful airbag calibrated for unbelted adult male.

2. DRL.:violent:

3. Requiring all cars to comply with ridiculous ride height and MVSS standard while turning a blind eye towards all the SUV's being used as passenger vehicles.

4. Lousy headlight standard. Don't you ever wonder why it was so much nicer driver on the Autobahn at night? Oh, yes, the oncoming cars lights don't focking blind your a$$:violent:

Intead of retifying ECE regulations, they are acting as Detroit mouth piece. You have a focking HOLE in your Z rated tires, and you think slapping a piece of rubber would make the tire perform like new? :tsk:

Andy
02 M3 CB/Cloth SMG, never run patched tires.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Stuka said:


> *
> 
> Friends don't let friends drive with patched tires.:nono: :angel:
> *


A patched tire will not fail due to a properly installed patch!

The tire will only fail if the patch (somehow) comes off and the tire loses pressure, or the belt was cut and the tire carcass fails (and it should never have been patched in the first place).

A patch is as good as it gets for punctured tires - short of replacement.


----------

